# [portage] Re-Compilar todo world!

## diegoto

Quiero hacer una "locura" de recompilar todo el sistema nuevamente, ya que hay cosas que me fallan y es porque se actualizaron paquetes y estos no recompilan paquetes que necesitan para su funcionamiento. Un ejemplo:

Actualice todo Gnome a la version 2.22 estable en portage y por ejemplo cuando quise agregar gnome-applet no me lo compilaba ya que habia un drama con gnome-docs!! asi que recompile gnome-docs y luego puede instalar gnome-applets tranquilamente.

la cuestion es que tan seguro es hacer esto!

emerge world ?

----------

## AnimAlf

recompilarás todos los paquetes. Creo que hay dos grupos System y World, y system creo que son los propios de un stage y el resto world. Pero no lo se seguro. Llevará mucho tiempo, quizás sea mejor utilizar --newuse para recompilar sólo aquellos paquetes que tengan uses diferentes a las que deberían tener.

----------

## diegoto

Si igual siempre que actualizo el sistema lo hago con newuse

```
emerge -uDN world
```

Pero igual siempre hay algún problemita con algún paquete que debería haberse recompilado.

----------

## AnimAlf

je, je, je, dimelo a mi, dímelo. Que me he quedado atascado con Python y estoy desesperando. Ahora que tengo el sistema tan bien. Ya he empezado a hacer barbaridades. (epero que nadie tenga problemas con python (de 2:4 a 2:5), que desde luego para los que no sabemos nada de él ... es un infierno)

yo también quiero actualizar !!!

 :Smile:  Saludos   :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Este pobrecito disco rígido ya ha cambiado de placa madre en cuatro oportunidades, con su correspondiente cambio de cflags, en todos los casos emerge -e world y mucha paciencia fué todo lo que hizo falta...

Salud!

----------

## diegoto

si si coincido con el tema de python 2.5  :Very Happy: 

```

emerge -pve world

Total: 494 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new, 492 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 40,892 kB

```

Parece que no es mucho...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> Parece que no es mucho...

 

Para un buen microprocesador de dos nucleos (o mas) no es mucho, no...

Salud!

----------

## AnimAlf

despues de adaptar todo lo que me pide con 

```

Total: 97 packages (77 upgrades, 16 new, 1 in new slot, 3 reinstalls, 2 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 126,515 kB

Conflict: 4 blocks
```

no veo donde tengo esos conflictos, ¿pueden verse, o me tengo que fijar mejor, creo que en lo que me muestra está todo correcto  :Smile: 

¿Cómo se ven   :Confused:  ?

je je je, mis pesadillas con con python són cosas como esta ^·_·^

```

...

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/gettext.py", line 49, in <module>

    import locale, copy, os, re, struct, sys

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/locale.py", line 14, in <module>

    import sys, encodings, encodings.aliases

...
```

voy a probar con --keep-going   :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

@AnimAlf : pega el error completo, pero tiene pinta de que has actualizado python y no has ejecutado python-updater despues.

saluetes

----------

## AnimAlf

con python-updater me empezo el infierno, (me daba error) empecé por algo que leí sobre sobre todo tener actualizado a python 2:5 y desintalar 2:4 después para actualizar a gnome 2.2. Debo tener un conflicto de uses, pero no me marca nada  :Sad:  no encuentro información por parte del sistema más que errores similares al anterior, he probado de todo siguiendo lo escrito. (pero he metido la pata ,creo que por impaciente, desinstalando directamente, después de no conseguir resultados, la versión 2:4   :Embarassed: 

```
..

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.1.1\ /image/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/netsnmp/__init__.py to __init__.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.1.1\ /image/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/netsnmp/client.py to client.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.1.1/image/usr/lib\ /python2.5/site-packages/netsnmp/tests/__init__.py to __init__.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.1.1/image/usr/lib\ /python2.5/site-packages/netsnmp/tests/test.py to test.pyc

running install_egg_info

running egg_info

creating netsnmp_python.egg-info

writing netsnmp_python.egg-info/PKG-INFO

writing top-level names to netsnmp_python.egg-info/top_level.txt

writing dependency_links to netsnmp_python.egg-info/dependency_links.txt

writing manifest file 'netsnmp_python.egg-info/SOURCES.txt'

reading manifest file 'netsnmp_python.egg-info/SOURCES.txt'

writing manifest file 'netsnmp_python.egg-info/SOURCES.txt'

Copying netsnmp_python.egg-info to /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.1.1/image/usr\ /lib/python2.5/site-packages/netsnmp_python-1.0a1-py2.5.egg-info

running install_scripts

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 44, in <module>

    libraries=libs )

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/distutils/core.py", line 151, in setup

    dist.run_commands()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/distutils/dist.py", line 974, in run_commands

    self.run_command(cmd)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/distutils/dist.py", line 994, in run_command

    cmd_obj.run()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/setuptools/command/install.py", line 56, in run

    return _install.run(self)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/distutils/command/install.py", line 510, in run

    self.run_command(cmd_name)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/distutils/cmd.py", line 333, in run_command

    self.distribution.run_command(command)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/distutils/dist.py", line 994, in run_command

    cmd_obj.run()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/setuptools/command/install_scripts.py", line 35, in run

    for args in get_script_args(dist, executable, is_wininst):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/setuptools/command/easy_install.py", line 1562, in get_script_args

    header = get_script_header("", executable, wininst)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/setuptools/command/easy_install.py", line 1425, in get_script_header

    if unicode(hdr,'ascii','ignore').encode('ascii') != hdr:

LookupError: no codec search functions registered: can't find encoding

make: *** [pythoninstall] Error 1

 * ERROR: net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.1.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 3366:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "make install failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   make install failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.1.1/temp/environment'.

*** Resuming merge...

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * One or packages are either masked or have missing dependencies:

 * 

 *   dev-lang/php pulled in by:

 *     ('installed', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1', 'nomerge')

 * 

 * The resume list contains packages that are either masked or have

 * unsatisfied dependencies. Please restart/continue the operation

 * manually, or use --skipfirst to skip the first package in the list and

 * any other packages that may be masked or have missing dependencies.

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.22.1:

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.22.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line  623:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line  553:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.22.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.22.1/temp/environment'.

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.22.1:

 * One or more packages have been dropped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

 * 

 *   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-2.22.3', 'merge')

 * 

 * Messages for package net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.1.1:

 * ERROR: net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.1.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 3366:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "make install failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   make install failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.1.1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * The following packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *    ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.22.1', 'merge')

 *    ('ebuild', '/', 'net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.1.1', 'merge')

 * 

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 225 info files.
```

```

Portage 2.2_rc6 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.80GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 09 Aug 2008 18:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium4 -pipe -march=pentium4"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium4 -pipe -march=pentium4"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo "

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS=" -j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib acl alsa avahi bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cddb cdinstall cdr cdrom chm cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbase dbus directfb dri esd fbcon festival ffmpeg firebird fontconfig fortran gd gdbm gettext gif gimp gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml hal iceweasel iconv icq idea imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java java6 javascript jbig jpeg lame latex libcaca libgda logrotate lzo mbox midi mmx modplug mono mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap mysqli nano-syntax ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd python quicktime rdesktop readline reflection rss scanner sdl session snmp spell spl ssl subversion sysfs syslog tcpd tex totem truetype unicode usb vcd vhost vnc vorbis wavpack wifi win32codecs wmf wxwindows x86 xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner zlib" 

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" 

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" 

ELIBC="glibc" 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="via vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> con python-updater me empezo el infierno, (me daba error) 

 

que error te dá al ejecutarlo ? se soluciona automágicamente si recompilas python ?

y ya de paso, no uses -mtune y -march a la vez, ambos son exclusivos y el compilador usará el primero que se encuentre, -mtune en tu caso y no creo que eso te interese  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## AnimAlf

 *gringo wrote:*   

> que error te dá al ejecutarlo ?

 

instalé primero la versión 2.5, luego ejecute el script y me aparecian errores que marcaban algo como:

/usr/lib/python2.?/*.py", line nn, in <module>

 *gringo wrote:*   

> ¿se soluciona automágicamente si recompilas python ?

 

No ocurrió

reermegí de nuevo, el script luego python2.5, tras volver a fallar, reinstalé la 2.4, y volví a probar el script ... luego probé recompilando otros paquetes que tengo instalados. Es posible que haya borrado alguno que no tendría que haber borrado, no lo se   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *gringo wrote:*   

> y ya de paso, no uses -mtune y -march a la vez, ambos son exclusivos y el compilador usará el primero que se encuentre, -mtune en tu caso y no creo que eso te interese 

 

Voy a probar   :Very Happy: 

----------

## AnimAlf

estoy probando, a ver si con

echo net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.1.1 >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

puedo serguir adelante ... espero que no sean muchos más   :Smile: 

también en la use -gnome-keyring para estar con el nuevo sistema que trae gnome 2.2, no se ... con la opción --keep-going tampoco seguía adelante ... ahora (2 of 88 ) ...   :Smile: 

----------

## opotonil

Diegoto, has probado a ejecutar "revdep-rebuild"

Salu2.

----------

## diegoto

si probe ejecutar revdep-rebuild, pero no soluciona todo los problemas... como el error que dije en el primer post del gnome-applet.

----------

## AnimAlf

bueno, quizás aún prodré llegar a actualizar el sistema y ver el gnome 2.2

parece que va ahora por ( 9 de 44 ) tras poner un paquete más al /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

he visto que me ha fallado en varios paquetes, con ~ # emerge -pvtDN @world, los errores que he cazado al vuelo son estos:

```
keeper ~ # echo "dev-lang/php-5.2.6-r6" >>/etc/portage/profile/package.provided

keeper ~ # emerge -tDN
```

```
--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-2355.log"

unlink: /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/defsparser.pyc

unlink: /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/scmexpr.pyc

unlink: /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/definitions.pyc

unlink: /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/argtypes.pyc

unlink: /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/definitions.pyc

unlink: /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/defsparser.pyc

unlink: /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/scmexpr.pyc

unlink: /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/override.pyc

unlink: /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/reversewrapper.pyc

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

lo vi también muchas veces cuando intentaba actualizar con el script del update

```

 * ERROR: net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4969:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/temp/environment'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info
```

COMPILER="" quizás para mi pobre entender   :Confused:   Con el totxo este ya volveré luego, que se las trae y la última vez que lo vi tenia que tener dos versiones instaladas de él. (antes también estaba con iceweasel 2 queria verlo también en la 3 antes de actualizar y me pareció verlo  :Very Happy: 

Bien, más o menos sigue, está ahora en (4 de 35) supongo que el 35 empezó tras el último error que encontro, supongo que podrémos corregir los errores ... o eso espero  :Smile: 

--- Editado ---

Sí que utilicé --keep-going

--- Editado ---

----------

## AnimAlf

Creo que estoy más o menos por dónde estás en la actualización más o menos, o más cerca.

Terminó la acctualización, y ,¡como no! ¡cosas raras! pero no de python, bien bien (aunque lo tendrán en las use):

```

...

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.22.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libgnomekbd.so.1

 *  - /usr/lib/libgnomekbdui.so.1

 *  - /usr/lib/libgnomekbd.so.1.0.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libgnomekbdui.so.1.0.0

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

keeper ~ # emerge -pv @preserved-rebuild

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.22.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1 [2.20.3] USE="esd hal -debug -eds (-alsa%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.22.2.1  USE="alsa esd gstreamer -debug" 0 kB 

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.22.3 [2.20.3] USE="cdr cups esd mono -accessibility -dvdr -ldap" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.22.3 [2.20.3] USE="X -artworkextra -debug -guile -opengl" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1 [2.20.3] USE="esd hal -debug -eds (-alsa%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.22.2 [2.20.3] USE="networkmanager%* -debug -doc -eds" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-video/totem-2.22.2-r1  USE="gnome nsplugin python xulrunner -bluetooth -debug -galago -lirc -nautilus -nvtv -seamonkey -tracker" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.1 [2.0.0.16] USE="dbus%* gnome iceweasel ipv6 java mozdevelop xulrunner%* -bindist -custom-optimization% -restrict-javascript -startup-notification% (-debug%) (-filepicker%) (-moznopango%) (-xforms%) (-xinerama%) (-xprint%)" LINGUAS="es -af -ar -be -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -id% -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si% -sk -sl -sq% -sr% -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW (-bg%)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.22.3 [2.20.3] USE="cdr cups esd mono -accessibility -dvdr -ldap" 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/yelp-2.22.1-r10 [2.20.0] USE="-beagle -debug -lzma% (-xulrunner%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.22.3 [2.20.2] USE="-debug (-pcre%*)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.1 [2.0.0.16] USE="dbus%* gnome iceweasel ipv6 java mozdevelop xulrunner%* -bindist -custom-optimization% -restrict-javascript -startup-notification% (-debug%) (-filepicker%) (-moznopango%) (-xforms%) (-xinerama%) (-xprint%)" LINGUAS="es -af -ar -be -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -id% -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si% -sk -sl -sq% -sr% -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW (-bg%)" 

[ebuild  NS   ]  net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1 [1.8.1.16] USE="dbus gnome ipv6 java startup-notification -custom-optimization" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.22.3 [2.20.3] USE="cdr cups esd mono -accessibility -dvdr -ldap" 

[ebuild  N    ]  net-misc/vinagre-0.5.1  USE="avahi -debug -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.3.6  USE="python -examples -opengl" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  media-gfx/eog-2.22.3-r1 [2.20.4] USE="dbus python -debug -exif% -lcms (-jpeg%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/vte-0.16.14 [0.16.13] USE="python -debug -doc -opengl" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/gnome-session-2.22.3 [2.20.3] USE="branding ipv6 tcpd -debug (-esd%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.22.1 [2.20.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB 

Total: 15 packages (11 upgrades, 3 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

ahí está también el gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs je je je

ufff!!

----------

## AnimAlf

Creo que ya lo tengo solucionado. Ahora he comentado todas las entradas de /etc/portage/profile/package.provided y se está instalando todo correctamente.

No me fijé bien, aunque tarde he visto quien me causaba el error con los eBuilds: /usr/bin/xml2po y todos aquellos paquetes que tenía que reemerger, si lo utilizan, lo utilizan tras la compilación.

Creo que tendría que cuidarse más el tema de Python en el Portage, sobre todo viendo la dependencia que tiene con el propio sistema en sí. Yo he podido eliminar paquetes, pero no de un modo indiscriminado, para tener que haberme encontrado en este callejón sin salida.

La solución que he echo ha sido muy "cutre" pero he podido actualizar y creo que seguirá así hasta dejar bien el sistema, he recompilado el paquete Python-2.5.2 a mano con un ./configure --prefix=/usr. Seguro que la forma de solucionar esto, es mucho más sencillo. Por eso creo que tendría que estar mucho más relacionado con las ramas portage.

Je, je, no me voy a dejar lo bueno ... lo cierto es que lo hice por obligación. Desesperado desinstalé el Python y me quedé sin emerge   :Very Happy: 

Espero estar en lo cierto x ello, que ahora estoy a (5 of 12)    :Smile: 

PD: Casi me corro cuando he visto emerger al net-analyzer/net-snmp X'D

----------

## AnimAlf

lo tengo actualizado, ahora tocará depurar, sobre todo pithon ...

Voy a rectificar python haciendo un uninstall y a crearlo como debe.

me aparecen cosas extrañas. Por ejemplo, como usuario, con un emerge -pv me aparece este error que no aparece si utilizo sudo ¿?¿? 

```
animalf@keeper ~ $ emerge -pv gnome-extra/yelp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.22.1-r10  USE="-beagle -debug -lzma" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 18, in <module>

    retval = _emerge.emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 13613, in emerge_main

    display_news_notification(root_config, myopts)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 10672, in display_news_notification

    portdb, vardb, NEWS_PATH, UNREAD_PATH, repo, update=update)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 10861, in checkUpdatedNewsItems

    return manager.getUnreadItems( repo_id, update=update )

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/news.py", line 142, in getUnreadItems

    f = open(unreadfile)

IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/lib/gentoo/news/news-local.unread'
```

El usuario además lo tengo en el grupo portage, por unas pruebas. Veo lo del permiso denegado, pero como tengo los problemas de python, ya sólo vero py's error allí donde miro :((

Además no puedo instalar los plugins del gedit, el de utilizar los scripts de shells (herramientas externas) al que le hace falta el módulo de python, si pulso sobre ellos, cambian a desactivado :(( je je, esto lo arrastro desde antes de la actualización, tamibén me empujo a ello un poco :))

----------

## achaw

Yo lo estoy haciendo ahora mismo, a mi tambien me agarran las locuras, arranque en inestable, despues me puse conservador  :Smile:  y volvi a estable, ahora me di cuenta que soy muy impaciente y me da fiaca andar agregando keywords a cada rato, lo puse ayer a la tarde (casi 400 paquetes) y me quedan 91, OO incluido, mi procesador es viejito pero tira. Chequea el post de Stolz, con las nuevas features de portage 2.2, son increibles:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-703367.html

--jobs y --keep-going creo que te van a solucionar varios dolores de cabeza. Actualmente tengo una compilacion fallida y el world sigue, cuando termine lo soluciono, es genial.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

--keep-going te cambia la vida, si señor! 

Ya era hora de que se implementara algo de eso, lo mismo @live-build me viene de lujo que tengo varias cositas corriendo desde CVS...

Salud!

----------

## AnimAlf

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Lo instalé y tengo el sistema estable  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

el último problema que nombre de utilizar al usuario con sudo era por culpa de no estar en el grupo portage (creí que lo tenia)

lo problemas del gedit eran por que tenía dev-python/pygtk sin dev-python/pycairo

por si acaso recompile todas las entradas dev-python/py* instaladas (eix -I dev-python/py*)

A ver, a ver ...    :Laughing: 

Saludos

----------

